# My personal goal for Ryley's Run



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to try my hardest to walk the full two miles. After two back surgeries and six knee surgeries, this will be quite a feat for me. But I'll have a GREAT walking partner ... Ms. Brinks!

But the thing I'm going to work the very hardest at, the thing I want to accomplish MOST ... is to sell enough raffle tickets to be able to show up at the event with $700 in monies raised. That's MY personal goal for RR 2007!:woot2:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I haven't noticed anywhere yet (maybe I just missed it), but how much are the raffle tickets? And we don't have to be present to win, do we? There's a great list of prizes, and I'm sure my kids would love any of them....or me....


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I haven't noticed anywhere yet (maybe I just missed it), but how much are the raffle tickets? And we don't have to be present to win, do we? There's a great list of prizes, and I'm sure my kids would love any of them....or me....


$5 each or 3 for $10. I really think I can find 70 people to each buy $10 worth. And nope ... winners need not be present!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

flamingo_sandy said:


> $5 each or 3 for $10. I really think I can find 70 people to each buy $10 worth. And nope ... winners need not be present!


Well, I'm sure we'll be looking for someone to buy some from.....


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, I'm sure we'll be looking for someone to buy some from.....


Kimm will be selling them at the end of this month as well. I'm sure she'll post when ticket sales begin.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be rooting for you Sandy. My money is on you to acomplish both these goals. You go girl!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Great goals Sandy! Jester and I will be there walking with you and rooting you on! You can do it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sandra,

Don't you worry, if you are meeting a personal goal, you go for it! The route is wonderful. I don't remember any major hills. I think there may have been one incline, but nothing that I noticed I couldn't handle. My plantar fasccitis is acting up again, so I may be walking slower this year!

LOL....you may find Ms. Brinks taking a short break now and then. :uhoh: So, if you need to take a break, you can blame it on her! Here's to meeting your personal goal!!!!:artydude


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm pretty sure I'll be walking with you guys....just have to wait till the end of this month to be absolutely sure (work stuff)that we can come.
I'm post a couple back surgeries too....we'll make it with bells on, guys, don't worry! 
Start warming up now....Kim....cortisone shot!
MO


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I had the shot a few months before the last run and I could have ran! That shot made me feel 10 years younger and like I could kickbox again. The problem is, it made my blood sugars go crazy for 3 weeks. Even so, my A1C was 5.8, but I don't like being so out of control. The shot in the shoulder didn't effect me at all. If I need the shot though, I may go again.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

flamingo_sandy said:


> I'm going to try my hardest to walk the full two miles. After two back surgeries and six knee surgeries, this will be quite a feat for me. But I'll have a GREAT walking partner ... Ms. Brinks!
> 
> But the thing I'm going to work the very hardest at, the thing I want to accomplish MOST ... is to sell enough raffle tickets to be able to show up at the event with $700 in monies raised. That's MY personal goal for RR 2007!:woot2:


Not to worry with Brinks, Sandy. If its windy and blowing in her face, she will stop every ten minutes. LOL!!!! I kid you not. She will rest along the way for you. She is the best walking partner if you want to walk slow and stop along the way. LOL!!!!
Thank you so much for selling the tickets. That is a great goal and Dirk's will be thrilled.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

moverking said:


> Hey, I'm pretty sure I'll be walking with you guys....just have to wait till the end of this month to be absolutely sure (work stuff)that we can come.
> I'm post a couple back surgeries too....we'll make it with bells on, guys, don't worry!
> Start warming up now....Kim....cortisone shot!
> MO


So glad to know that you might be coming MB. You will have a great time. It will be great to have you there. We are changing the start of the race this year and going the other way, so that at the end it is all flat. That way no one gets tired at the incline which was slight at the end last year. This year it will be slightly downhill at the start.


----------

